

The Secret to AirBnB's Freakishly rapid orgy response: "Scenario Planning" - elhector
http://www.fastcompany.com/3027798/the-secret-to-airbnbs-freakishly-rapid-orgy-response-scenario-planning

======
elhector
Sorry if a repost, I could not find original if it exist. I found this
interesting, and more startups / companies can use these sort of planning with
risk assessment and plans of actions given different scenarios.

